# The Official Betcha Can't Play This Thread



## MetalMike (Jul 20, 2006)

Edit: *Rules -

You may only post a lick if you have it on audio or video.

You May Only post Once per Week.

If You Can't Play the Lick You Must Give the Player Rep.*


I figured I would go ahead and create this thread since everyone thought it would be a good idea.

4 note per string video game death lick:

(play fast enough that it sounds like an 70s/80s videogame)


--12-14-16-19------------------------------------|
--------------12-14-16-19-12-14-16-19------------|
-------------------------------------- -9-11-13-16-|
-------------------------------------------------|
-------------------------------------------------|
-------------------------------------------------|

----------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------|
--9-11-13-16-------------------------9-11-13-16-|
--------------9-11-13-16-9-11-13-16------------|
----------------------------------------------|
----------------------------------------------|


-----------------------------------------------|
-------------------------------------12-14-16-19-|
-------------9-11-13-16-9-11-13-16-------------|
--9-11-13-16-----------------------------------|
-----------------------------------------------|
-----------------------------------------------|


----------------12-14-16-19-12-14-16-19-------|
--12-14-16-19-------------------------------|
--------------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------------|
--------------------------------------------|

:Lame Voice: - "Betcha Can't Play This!"


----------



## Scott (Jul 20, 2006)

Shouldn't you post a video or audio clip of yourself playing this?


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 20, 2006)

Scott said:


> Shouldn't you post a video or audio clip of yourself playing this?



I meant to add that as soon as I have the means to record and a new rig. (just sold my mark iv) I would.

In a few minutes I'll post something I have recorded with a tab.


----------



## Scott (Jul 20, 2006)

Also, I think this should be limited to maybe one lick per week, or something, just so we don't have a bunch of people spamming the thread with lick after lick, with no one posting their recording of the previous lick.


Lickidy lick lick.


----------



## David (Jul 20, 2006)

Scott said:


> Also, I think this should be limited to maybe one lick per week, or something, just so we don't have a bunch of people spamming the thread with lick after lick, with no one posting their recording of the previous lick.
> 
> 
> Lickidy lick lick.





w/ a mandatory audio or video file of you playing it, and then, people can reply saying I can't... or I can with an audio or video clip.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ojzl40IdpIk

here's an A minor arpegio i filmed a few days ago... betcha cant play it!!!!

tempo = 130 -140 (sixteenth triplets)

|-----------5-10-5----5-10-5------------5-10/17-13------13-17-13-------
|---------6--------6-6-------6----------6----------15--15---------15-----
|-------7-----------7---------7--------7-------------14--------------14--
|-----7------------------------7------7--------------------------------15-
|-5-8---------------------------8-5-8-------------------------------------
|-------------------------------------------------------------------------

---------13-17/22\17-13---------
-------15---------------15---------
-----14-------------------14--------
---15------------------------15-------
-17----------------------------17-12-
--------------------------------------


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 20, 2006)

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=F4BE946A41A769E3

This isn't really too challenging but it's the only recording I have tabbed. I had some pasting problems from guitar pro so if you see anything weird let me know. Let's forget about the other one I posted for now until I record it. 

E||-----------7-11-16-11-7-----------------|
B||---------9--------------9---------------|
G||-------8------------------8-------------|
D||-----9----------------------9---------9-|
A||--11--------------------------11-6-11---|
E||----------------------------------------|



------7-11-16-11-7------------------------|
----9--------------9----------------------|
--8------------------8-----------------11-|
-----------------------9------------11----|
-------------------------11-6----13-------|
------------------------------14----------|


-----9-14-9 ---------------------------9-14- 9------|
--11------ 11----------------------11------ ---- 11----|
-------------11----------------11------------------11-|
----------------11----------11------------------|
-------------------13----13---------------------|
----------------------14------------------------|



-----------------------9-14-18-14-9-------------|
--------------------11--------------11----------|
-----------------11--------------------11-------|
--11----------11--------------------------11----|
-----13----13--------------------------------13-|
--------14--------------------------------------|



-----------------9-14-18-14-9-------------------|
--------------11--------------11----------------|
-----------11--------------------11-------------|
--------11--------------------------11----------|
-----13--------------------------------13-----|
--14--------------------------------------14----|




E||-----------------15-18-15----------------------15-|
B||--------------16----------16----------------16----|
G||-----------15----------------15----------15-------|
D||--------17----------------------17----17----------|
A||-----18----------------------------18-------------|
E||--18----------------------------------------------|



--18-23-18-15-------------------------16-19-16----|
--------------16-------------------17----------17-|
-----------------15-------------16----------------|
--------------------17-------18-------------------|
-----------------------18-19----------------------|
--------------------------------------------------|



--------------------16-19-24-19-16-------------||
-----------------17----------------17----------||
--16----------16----------------------16-------||
-----18----18----------------------------18----||
--------19----------------------------------19-||
-----------------------------------------------||

Edit: I'm posting the rules above. If you have any suggestions post them here.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 20, 2006)

damn metal mike!!! ima go practice now haha...


----------



## Mastodon (Jul 20, 2006)

You people and your skill.

I outta post smoke on the water just to spite this thread.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 20, 2006)

HEY METALMIKE!!! I CAN PLAY IT 

http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=EA6E9D78716F9FD1

if you want it a bt cleaner tell me and ill make a new one either tonight or tomorow when i practiced a bit more


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 20, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> HEY METALMIKE!!! I CAN PLAY IT
> 
> http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=EA6E9D78716F9FD1
> 
> if you want it a bt cleaner tell me and ill make a new one either tonight or tomorow when i practiced a bit more



 its getting there.. I did it a bit faster and cleaner though.. I told you it wasn't too tough. It's from my lesson plans for students. + rep


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 20, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> its getting there.. I did it a bit faster and cleaner though.. I told you it wasn't too tough. It's from my lesson plans for students. + rep



some nicd chops you got there man!! how old are you/how long you been playing?


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 20, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> some nicd chops you got there man!! how old are you/how long you been playing?



I'm only 16 dude.. just checked your profile your older than me. I'm not sure how long I've been playing.. I've studied music theory a little longer than guitar so it has to be a pretty long time but I've been teaching for about 2 years.. I know that for sure..


----------



## David (Jul 20, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ojzl40IdpIk
> 
> here's an A minor arpegio i filmed a few days ago... betcha cant play it!!!!
> 
> ...


betcha I can

Video coming up as soon as my friend comes over with his cam.


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 20, 2006)

cool stuff man!! im 16 too and ive only been playing three years... and i suck at music theory haha

EDIT: @metalmike

i wanna see that david!! rep awaits


----------



## David (Jul 20, 2006)

this is pretty sweet, 3 shred heads who are 16 in here, nioce!

here's my contribution, it's from Shane Gibson:






I think I played it at the right speed? Anyway, I'm using an RG1527, with the standard V7-V8 pups... so it's fucking muddy as fuck, (and a little sloppy, haha). GC sucks. AND yes, that is the way it's supposed to sound, it's very strange.

http://david.elknise.tk/shane2.MP3


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 20, 2006)

sry man ur link doesnt work for me


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 20, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ojzl40IdpIk
> 
> here's an A minor arpegio i filmed a few days ago... betcha cant play it!!!!
> 
> ...



Betcha i can, the second part isnt an A Minor arpeggio, its a D Minor arpeggio ;p


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 20, 2006)

the only thing D about it is the tap on the 22nd fret.... which is there to add flavor and difficulty to the lick...the key notes in the arp are the 12 at the A string and 17 @ the high E... unless i just suck at theory Xp... but i tihnk it woulda been D if i had ended on the 17th fret and not the 12th on the A


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 20, 2006)

You notice when you slide up, it goes 17-13-15.. thats A F D.. Which is... D/F/A , a D Minor triad... ;D


edit:

---------13-17/22\17-13---------
-------15---------------15---------
-----14-------------------14--------
---15------------------------15-------
-17----------------------------17-12-
--------------------------------------

Thats total d minor.. look at your notes.. D, F, A, D, F A, 22nd fret = D... so yeah its D Minor ;p


----------



## David (Jul 20, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> sry man ur link doesnt work for me


woops, it should now


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 20, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_xrjEh4dSc

Here's your A minor/ D Minor thingy, on my new Conkin GTG7T, 
Also, its on my 2101 ;D


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 20, 2006)

pwnd  @ the theory thing... lol gona check ur vid right now


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 20, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> pwnd  @ the theory thing... lol gona check ur vid right now



NO worries. It sounds good together, cause they're a 4th/5th apart... A minor, then D Minor


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 21, 2006)

so if i anted to expand on it a bit... the next note would be.... F?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 21, 2006)

yeah, if you have a 25th fret lol


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 21, 2006)

tap bends are where its at


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 21, 2006)

true enough. I need 25 frets though. Bends = Not jazz ;p lol


----------



## Your Majesty (Jul 21, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_xrjEh4dSc
> 
> Here's your A minor/ D Minor thingy, on my new Conkin GTG7T,
> Also, its on my 2101 ;D



You have got yourself one very sexy Conklin. She is very sweet sounding. Ex. on the A minor/D minor combo...sounds perfect.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 21, 2006)

Your Majesty said:


> You have got yourself one very sexy Conklin. She is very sweet sounding. Ex. on the A minor/D minor combo...sounds perfect.




Whys thankya ;D


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Jul 21, 2006)

david that thing was just wierd as... lol


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 21, 2006)

I got a lick for you guys but i wont post it until i get some audio tomorrow.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 21, 2006)

No ones gonna try the two I posted? I demand rep.. 

David- I thought in a bechta can't play this you were supposed to write or think you wrote the lick? I guess I should have specified. Anyway.. I liked your tone. Can you post that podxt patch?


----------



## Metal Ken (Jul 21, 2006)

in due time ;p`


----------



## David (Jul 21, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> David- I thought in a bechta can't play this you were supposed to write or think you wrote the lick? I guess I should have specified. Anyway.. I liked your tone. Can you post that podxt patch?


oh I know, but that lick is weird as fuck isn't it! 

Here's the 4 tones I use. The modulation and wah are probably fucked to hell, so just change em. 
http://david.elknise.tk/MesaV30.l6t
http://david.elknise.tk/Mesacab.l6t
http://david.elknise.tk/MesaT75.l6t
http://david.elknise.tk/MesaT75RH.l6t


I also can't play worth shit right now because of some injuries... so I think I'm gonna pass for a good week or two on this thread.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jul 21, 2006)

Going to contribute something to this once I've managed to get a decent tone on tape...crappy Boss amp sims! Makes me think I ought to either learn to mike up amps or just buy a POD!
Metalmike...that inital four-notes-per-string lick was a good once. I was going to record it at 180bpm and post it tomorrow. I can't get at the audio, so what tempo did you initially record it at?


----------



## zak (Aug 13, 2006)

no 7 string licks? I post a 7 string skipping lick whenever I find a camera.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 15, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Going to contribute something to this once I've managed to get a decent tone on tape...crappy Boss amp sims! Makes me think I ought to either learn to mike up amps or just buy a POD!
> Metalmike...that inital four-notes-per-string lick was a good once. I was going to record it at 180bpm and post it tomorrow. I can't get at the audio, so what tempo did you initially record it at?



I never got a chance to record that lick. I'm about to post something I like a bit more anyway thats for the most part on the same level.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 15, 2006)

Here's a combination of what I consider extreme Rusty and Lane.

MP3 at http://www.yousendit.com/transfer.php?action=download&ufid=2AE96C9712E03663


----------



## Drew (Aug 16, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> ```
> --12-14-16-19------------------------------------|
> --------------12-14-16-19-12-14-16-19------------|
> -------------------------------------- -9-11-13-16-|
> ...



Is that legato or tapped? I gave that a shot last night and clearly have a little bit of practicing to do before I can do it at a respectable speed, but found (and this is because I never tap, I suspect) it was marginally easier for me to do it legato 4-note-per-string than 3nps with a tap, but I'm just wondering how you do it. 

Seems I learned to sweep pick in the last month or so I HAVEN'T practiced sweeping scratch so while I'm still hardly good at it I might post up something I practice that I think sounds pretty cool. It's not seven string sweeping, but maybe I'll find a way to sneak a seven string sweep or two in there.


----------



## Ken (Aug 16, 2006)

Fun licks. I haven't done any serious sweeping for a while. I find it boring and challenging at the same time, somehow. I can't do them at any where near that speed, so I'm not even going to try.


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 16, 2006)

Drew said:


> Is that legato or tapped? I gave that a shot last night and clearly have a little bit of practicing to do before I can do it at a respectable speed, but found (and this is because I never tap, I suspect) it was marginally easier for me to do it legato 4-note-per-string than 3nps with a tap, but I'm just wondering how you do it.
> 
> Seems I learned to sweep pick in the last month or so I HAVEN'T practiced sweeping scratch so while I'm still hardly good at it I might post up something I practice that I think sounds pretty cool. It's not seven string sweeping, but maybe I'll find a way to sneak a seven string sweep or two in there.



I used that lick as a 4 NPS exercise. I do it the same way you do 4 NPS legato. I find tapping to be more of a hassle than it's worth when you have the opportunity to just do 4 notes per string.


----------



## Drew (Aug 16, 2006)

Cool, thanks. 

That shift from 12th position holding a note on the 19th fret down to the 9th position/9th fret's a bit of a jump at speed (hence why I wondered if you were tapping), but practice makes perfect...


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 16, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> I used that lick as a 4 NPS exercise. I do it the same way you do 4 NPS legato. I find tapping to be more of a hassle than it's worth when you have the opportunity to just do 4 notes per string.



Of course the real fun begins once you combind 4NPS fingerings with multi-finger tapping!


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 16, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Of course the real fun begins once you combind 4NPS fingerings with multi-finger tapping!



Then you have to get into the hammer-on-from-nowhere stuff which isn't my strong point. I'll usually do some 7 finger tapping on the bottom of a run and come up in an arpeggio. As far as playing a 6-8 note per string run, I have something to work on.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Aug 16, 2006)

Do you mean using two-plus right hand fingers to extend sweeping or legato patterns, like Rusty Cooley does? That's a great sound!

The 'hammer-on-from-nowhere' stuff's actually been one of those things that's come fairly naturally to me, as opposed to other techniques, such as alternate picking or notational skills, where I've really had to work hard.
Have you experimented with the way Reb Beach and Tom Kopyto play those tapping runs, where they pluck the first note of each new string with their ring finger when ascending?

Here's a video where Reb explains it...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGjEaganMLk


----------



## MetalMike (Aug 16, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Do you mean using two-plus right hand fingers to extend sweeping or legato patterns, like Rusty Cooley does? That's a great sound!
> 
> The 'hammer-on-from-nowhere' stuff's actually been one of those things that's come fairly naturally to me, as opposed to other techniques, such as alternate picking or notational skills, where I've really had to work hard.
> Have you experimented with the way Reb Beach and Tom Kopyto play those tapping runs, where they pluck the first note of each new string with their ring finger when ascending?
> ...




I always been trying to invent my own way around the hammer on from nowhere and what I've come up with is similar to the way Reb explains it in that video. 

The hammer-on from nowhere isn't the real problem. I worked for a week on just keeping a picked note and the hammer on from nowhere at equal volumes. The problem lies in the muting. I can't seem to begin the playing on the next string (ascending) without string noise from the initial string. I've never had a muting problem (as you can see in the soundclip) as long as every note is picked. I guess it's possible that I may be doing something different from my normal technique when trying to execute the hammer on from nowhere. I've been using lick 3 at: http://www.chopsfromhell.com/guest_rc1.html for practice and I can play it at moderate speeds, but it dosn't sound as clean as I'd like it to sound to move on to higher speeds because of that problem.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Aug 16, 2006)

This isn't too difficult but it is fun and short. also it is only on the high e and b strings 


e-----19p15---17p15-----19p15----17p15-------
b---------------------17-------------------17---


e----20p15------17p15------20p15-----17p15-----
b------------------------17------------------17---


T
e---17p15p14h15---------
b--------------------17---

you have the option the pick or TAP/hammer-on the last 17 on the b.

I'm sure most of you can play it enjoy!
Sorry no audio link I am having trouble but it will be up soon


----------



## guitarguy (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi guys!
This is my first post on sevenstring.org forum 





It's a cool legato lick  I dont tap with two fingers because I'm too lame, but one finger tap-slides sounds good I think  Attachment contains ultra lo-res video (160x120)


----------



## Drew (Sep 15, 2006)

I forgot all about this thread, lol. 

I'll try to do something tonight.


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 15, 2006)

Drew said:


> I forgot all about this thread, lol.
> 
> I'll try to do something tonight.



This should get stickied and become some kind of monthly contest type thing like on the JP forum. When I made the thread I was hoping for it to be a little more popular though.


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Here is mine! (sorry no tab for it, Im lazy.) 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73JbvjC2N1w


----------



## skattabrain (Sep 16, 2006)

Nick1 said:


> Here is mine! (sorry no tab for it, Im lazy.)
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73JbvjC2N1w



nick ... do you like those finger weights? do they really help?


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 19, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> nick ... do you like those finger weights? do they really help?




Yes they do! If you didnt know, I had a massive surgery on my left elbow last November. I had lost 70% of my strength in my left arm and couldnt feel my 3rd or 4th fingers. . So anyway its now September and prior to using the finger weights it would take me 45-60 min to warm up. Now with them its only 15-20min!!! Plus Ive gained some strength as well. 

I can get them at a better cost than it says on the finger weights page. PM me if interested.


----------



## Luan (Sep 22, 2006)

that is the more stupid thing i've ever seen on guitar related accesories


----------



## Nick1 (Sep 23, 2006)

Luan said:


> that is the more stupid thing i've ever seen on guitar related accesories




Dont put down somthing that you have never even tried.


----------



## noodles (Sep 25, 2006)

Luan said:


> that is the more stupid thing i've ever seen on guitar related accesories





Nick1 said:


> Yes they do! If you didnt know, I had a massive surgery on my left elbow last November. I had lost 70% of my strength in my left arm and couldnt feel my 3rd or 4th fingers. So, anyway its now September and prior to using the finger weights it would take me 45-60 min to warm up. Now with them its only 15-20min!!! Plus Ive gained some strength as well.



So, physical therapy is among one of the stupidest things you've ever seen? You, sir, are false.


----------



## Drew (Sep 25, 2006)

I've never been a fan of the finger weights though. I mean, as a physical therapy idea, sure it makes sense. In fact, it makes a hell of a lot of sense, provided you use them carefully.

But they're not usually billed as part of a PT recovery regime, they're billed as a "build speed" gadget. As such, it's both kind of a gimmick and kind of counter-productive - I'm of the school that speed comes from economy of motion and smoothness and not muscle power. If you want to get faster, you don't want to push harder, you want to minimize motion and play with as light a touch as possible. As such, anything that makes you work harder is kind of working against you, I feel. 

It makes sense from a PT perspective, but I'd be hesitant to use them for anything els.e


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm certainly no expert, but wouldn't they increase stress on your muscles and/or tendons? I feel that the negatives outweigh the benefits in this situation. As you said Drew, speed is minimum motion and muscle memory, not muscle strength.


----------



## guitarguy (Sep 26, 2006)

Sorry for a little OT, but look at this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f2qY_Rn_qKs

Dragonforce ==  
  

EDIT:
2nd guy is seriously scared


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2 (Sep 27, 2006)

^ it has been said time ansd time again.... they were drunk when that vid was made...I dont like sam or dragonforce mcuh for that matter... but herman li is the bomb...


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 27, 2006)

Unknown Doodl3.2 said:


> ^ it has been said time ansd time again.... they were drunk when that vid was made...I dont like sam or dragonforce mcuh for that matter... but herman li is the bomb...



Even though that might be true I think it's an incredibly lame excuse. I mean would you let a guitar magazine publicize drunk crappy video of you? Furthermore, I've yet to see a live video where they sound anywhere near as good as the cd. My gut feeling is that their tone is so processed that it would be very hard to hear a mistake in a mix but I could be entirely wrong.


----------



## noodles (Sep 27, 2006)

Even worse: you showed up to your video shoot drunk? Well, then you care more about partying than you do about music.

I remember watching Jeff Loomis walk around with bottled water for three hours before he went on. When he got off the stage, right to the bar for some beer. He took care of business first, and that is why he does not suck like Herman Li.


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 28, 2006)

noodles said:


> I remember watching Jeff Loomis walk around with bottled water for three hours before he went on. When he got off the stage, right to the bar for some beer. He took care of business first, and that is why he does not suck like Herman Li.


----------

